# Klasse? Zaino? Opti Coat? Very confused



## slip10 (Jul 30, 2009)

As I'm dreaming of Winter ending up here in the great white north, I'm pondering what would be best to do with my Estoril Blue II 2013 328i. I know I want sealant. I already have Venture Shield applied to the front along with a light wax to get me through these salty winter months. Any thoughts on Klasse, Zaino or Opti Coat? I suppose I should throw Sonax in to the mix as well.

And while I ponder these do it yourself tools, anybody know of a top notch detailer in the Madison WI area? Just in case I can't get to it...

Thanks!!!


----------



## csmeance (Dec 10, 2007)

Basically all the companies/products you have listed are polymer sealants that are designed to protect the paint finish for a LOT longer than a traditional wax. 

The key to making sure that all of those products last is the prep work. If you simply wash you car and apply them, it probably won't bond very well and will wear away much faster as opposed to properly prepping it. 

Back when Zaino was a HUGE hit in 2007 I bought a kit and applied it to my car at the time. I washed, clayed, polished, rewashed and then applied 
1. Zaino Z-2
2. Z-6,
3. Then Z-5
4. Z-6
5. Repeat 1-5 5x times.

That left an AMAZING gloss and shine on my car that only required a mild soap (Zaino Z-7) and then a quick spray of Z-6 flowing every wash. Water kept on beading for almost 2 years and bird droppings/bugs came off with ease! I did the same on another car but only repeated twice and that lasted for about a year. 

I've also heard some VERY good things about Opt-Coat but due to it's nature would let a pro do it rather than waste a TON of expensive product. The upside is that you only need 1-2 passes to ensure coverage for a LONG time. I've also heard good things about Klasse, & that the AIO version is a pain in the butt to take off after it hazes over during the application process, but that the results are just as stutting as zaino or opti-coat. 

If you want something quick and easy that'll last for a solid 2-3 months, take a look at blackfire wet diamond. I used it on my Alpine White 7 and it provided a great amount of gloss! I can only imagine what it will do for that gorgeous blue.


----------



## slip10 (Jul 30, 2009)

Great info! Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

lots have changed over the years I used Zaino when it was hot in 99-01, it does last a long time.

Klasse is also and old school product which works.

At the end of the day what are you expecting from your last step.

We have done over 20 opti coat installs in just 2 months time.

Its definitely is a great product and does what its suppose to do.


----------



## slip10 (Jul 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> lots have changed over the years I used Zaino when it was hot in 99-01, it does last a long time.
> 
> Klasse is also and old school product which works.
> 
> ...


I wish you were here in Wisconsin!! I'm a little nervous after reading more about the Opti Coat.... What do y'all think of the Griot's products? Thinking of their sealant with their wax on top???

Thanks!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

I would consider..

Wolf's Hard Body with a wax after it set up and cures.

Lusso Oro is a good one.


----------



## slip10 (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks again Phil. I'm sending you a PM so I can make sure I order the right stuff from you.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

sure thing no problem.


----------



## RockChips (Jun 4, 2012)

Duragloss 105 is the way to go.


----------

